# ¡Cuchuflete 4000!



## lauranazario

¡Una calurosa felicitación para el Forero más polifacético de WR!

Este obsequio es un anticipo de las maravillas que te esperan después del frío invierno que hoy día no parece terminar.







Un abrazo isleño... y gracias por darle tu toque tan especial a todos nuestros foros. Tu gracia es absolutamente única e inimitable.

LN

P.S. Y ahora aprovecho para poner la foto más grande.


----------



## weird

¡¡¡Felicidades!!!   

¡He visto tu foto! ¡me encanta, parece que vives en Euskadi! 
Mi familia procede de allí y tengo cientos de fotos de mis primos, tíos, abuelos etc, ¡todos tienen esa boina tan graciosa!

¡Estás muy guapo!

Muchos Besos.


----------



## belén

Estimado Cuchuflús, muchas felicidades y que ´cumplas muuuuchos más!!

Aquí tienes un regalito:


----------



## Artrella

*  Congratulations Cuchufléte and thank you for your helpful and funny replies!!   *​


----------



## mjscott

Went back to look at Cuchuflete's picture and saw that he only had 3,998 posts. Poor shy Cuchuflete! You will intimidate him into never crossing the 4,000 mark if you keep flattering him so! He's a terribly delicate fellow who needs urging to be outspoken....

....Jajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaja
jajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaja!

Congratulations, Cuchuflete.


----------



## Like an Angel

Congratulations Mr. Cuchuflete!!! muchísimas gracias por todo lo que nos brinda.-


----------



## el alabamiano

Thanks for giving us 4,000 reasons to smile, laugh, reflect, learn.

Neal


----------



## lsp

4000 posts!! This bears repeating: An accomplishment of style *and* substance, an example for all who read (and write) here. Thanks, congrats, and all good things.


----------



## sergio11

Congratulations, Cuchuflete, for a new landmark of postings: 4000 is no joke.  I always enjoy reading your postings.  

I have noticed that, of all the moderators, you have the closest linguistic approach to us Argentinians.  I suspect you must have learned Spanish in Argentina or from Argentinians.  I don't know whether you take this as a compliment or an insult, but coming from me, it is always meant as a compliment, perhaps the greatest compliment anyone can aspire to...

Good job! Keep at it!


----------



## pinkpanter

Cuchu!!! 

MUCHISIMAS FELICIDADES

Como te gustan mucho las flores, me copio de LN y Art y te mando estas.

Un super abrazo para un forero sabio, entrañable y que posee la admiración de muchos de nosotros


----------



## funnydeal

Muchísimas Felicidades y nunca pierdas ese lindo sentido del humor


----------



## lilY_

Hola Cuchuflete!!!!...La verdad es que soy bastante nueva en este foro pero quiero adherirme a las felicitaciones de todos los participantes de este foro tan amable y divertido...gracias a todos por su ayuda que siempre ha llegado en los momentos precisos...y ati Cuchuflete, gracias por tu preocupacion y constancia ya que sin esas virtudes nunca habrías llegado a las 4000 posts...jejejejejeje
CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!


----------



## calzetin

Olé, olé y olé

Viva tú y tus post!


----------



## Consuelo

En mi pais hay una golosina llamada CUCHUFLI es un barquillito relleno de dulce de leche asi de dulce eres niño
felicidades y no dejes de salvar nuestros cuellos y  .....BESOTESBESOTESBESOTESBESOTESBESOTESBESOTESBESOTESBESOTESBESOTESBESOTESBESOTESBESOTES


----------

